# High Five!



## zamxonk (Mar 6, 2013)

Just a little photo from when Ambrose visited my workplace! (pay no attention to his embarrassing belly stain)


----------



## bugster (Aug 18, 2012)

Awww... I love those little paws.


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Aw, sweet little squish!


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

Hehe little squishy hog!


----------



## zamxonk (Mar 6, 2013)

More cute photos!!


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

Everyone from children to cats to hedgehogs know the container is always better than the gift, as Ambrose does here by getting rid of the pesky veg crowding up his delightful basket.


----------



## MochiAndMe (Jul 13, 2013)

I love the 3rd basket picture.


----------



## AngelaH (Jul 24, 2012)

Those pictures are all so adorable! He is such a cute little thing! I like the tiny high five


----------



## zamxonk (Mar 6, 2013)

*More photos!*

We went to the park today and met a bunch of little kids and a few adults. He was so good! Only hissed at me, lol.


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

So adorable! He looks so relaxed and curious.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Sweet!


----------

